# Bottom Line



## Backlash (May 27, 2001)

Anybody have any first hand knowledge on a bottom line tournament 310 xt fish finder ? Or know where I can get an owners manual for it ? It's on my dads boat and for the life of me I cannot figure out how to get it to go to a manual setting. Tired of looking at it and having it mark fish symbols instead of hooks.


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Don - Try this place, they have Tons of Bottomline stuff. Capt. Gary's, in Muskegan , 1-800-325-7181. Good luck, C-man


----------



## Czarthree (Apr 5, 2002)

I didn`t see the 310 listed on the available manuals but you could just contact Bottomline off this site. Good luck in your quest.
http://www.bottomlinefishfinders.com/site/html/htmlsite/tech_support.htm


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Here's a landline # for Bottomline - 208-887-1000. C-man


----------



## Backlash (May 27, 2001)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Falco (Apr 24, 2007)

I have a Bottomline Tournament Master. If it's similar:

1. Push the button to get the selection screen.
2. Turn the knob to highlight the main graph panel.
3. Push the button the get the menu.
4. Turn the knob to highlight "Main Graph"
5. Selecting the main graph option while on the main graph panel will bring up the settings.
6. In the main graph menu, turn the knob and highlight "Pro Mode".
7. Push the button to select "Pro Mode".

This will turn off all the automatic settings and set everything to manual and turn off the fish detect.

This mode is actually difficult to use as it will not automatically change the depth showing on screen as the depth below you changes. You will have to keep adjusting the range yourself.

If sounds like what you want to do is just turn off the "Fish D'Tect". If so, then follow the above directions up to 5 :

6. In the main graph menu, turn the knob and highlight "Fish D'Tect".
7. Push the button to bring up the Fish D'Tect menu.
8. Turn the knob and highlight "Off"
9. Push the button to select off.

This will turn off the fish symbols and show an arch wherever there is a suspended signal in the water. This makes it much easier to determine underwater sturcture whereas the finder will just think it's a fish.

Hope this helps you out.


----------

